

Mozilla's Aza Raskin on the marriage of Web and TV - kiubo

So which way is this going to go? It seems inevitable that TV and Web will come together. But in what form? Any thoughts?
======
atirip
Watching TV is social, I rarely do this alone. Surfing Web is private, I
rarely do this in company. So they will not come together ever. Take alcohol -
wine and beer are mostly social, while cognac is mostly private. Does it seem
inevitable that they will come together? Even when Google wants that badly?

~~~
kiubo
Well thats just it. I don't think people will be using the TV to surf the web
in the same way you do on your laptop. You dont really "surf" the web on your
phone do you? Yet, you dont second guess the merging of the phone with the
web. Generally with the phone, the web is used to do specific tasks. Whether
its read a favorite blog or looking up something on wikipedia you aren't
really "surfing" but more task oriented. It makes sense to use the internet to
deliver content(video for example) to your television, however the experience
will be completely different from a PC. In my eyes, this is the inevitability;
especially if interaction is supported by a tablet or some other touch device.
The question that remains is what form that interaction will take.

------
kiubo
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/12/aza-raskin-on-
th...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/12/aza-raskin-on-the-marriage-
of-web-and-tv.ars)

